# Hidden surge on Eats? Surge not displayed on ping



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

This is a relatively new phenomenon, at least to me.

UberEATS ping/request displays normally like $2-$3 for a few miles or less. I take it because I'm a sugar ant who wants its sugar/Quest promotion payout in less time than taking someone 10 miles over 40 minutes in rush hour traffic.

Imagine my surprise when I look at the payout later. All base and surge. No tip. Uber is inadvertently hiding the surge.

Incompetence: 1
Malice: 0


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

In my market that happens occasionally but they call it “trip supplement”. You get what you think is a well tipped offer, then you find out it is going to a “low income area”. You suspect a possible tip baiting but when you complete the delivery, the entire amount comes up. The extra money is listed as trip supplement. It’s always nice to get those. You don’t have to wait an hour to see if the tip is gonna come through.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It is clear that there are no adults running the company. I get these once in a while, some extra surge with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Mcwharthog said:


> call it “trip supplement”.


We have trip supplements here in Atlanta and I made a lot from those in 2021.

So this is definitely not that. This is definitely surge because that's what it's shown as on the screenshot, but it's like an after the fact surge (nonsensical) or retroactive surge (also nonsensical) or, as stated previously, a hidden surge.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It is clear that there are no adults running the company. I get these once in a while, some extra surge with no rhyme or reason.


 That's exactly why I wrote this:



Heisenburger said:


> Incompetence: 1
> Malice: 0


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

This usually happens on Postmates pings through Uber Eats

When you accept the ping you can look and see if it’s an Uber Eats (no surge) or Postmates (possibility of hidden surge payout)


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> When you accept the ping you can look and see if it’s an Uber Eats (no surge) or Postmates (possibility of hidden surge payout)


So you can only see the Postmates label after acceptance and only while the trip is live, but not after the trip ends in the history, right?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> So you can only see the Postmates label after acceptance and only while the trip is live, but not after the trip ends in the history, right?


Precisely

it will show on the bottom left side of the screen

it will say “Postmates” either over or under the order number (the one where you can also start delivery)

like I mentioned it’s not guaranteed


----------

